# Pets In Car Crashes



## deand1

Has this question ever passed through your thoughts while driving?

"If I get in a serious car crash, what will happen to my dog if I am taken away in an ambulance? What if she was seriously hurt as well"?

Leni?


----------



## EastTexFrank

When I'm at home, the dogs don't usually travel with me unless we are going to the vet or the groomer because our younger dog doesn't travel well at all.  During the summer we do travel with the labradoodle in the motor home and yes, it is a question that I've thought about.  

I have insurance that will take care of both the wife and me and get the RV and dog home safely.  Both our dogs are chipped and registered with a location service that will transport them home from anywhere in the country.  We're still hopeful that the younger one will learn to travel better so she can come with us.  One of the things we do when we're somewhere new is to locate the nearest vet office so in an emergency we can go straight there and not have to hunt for information.  

One thing that does worry me though is that she is not restrained in any way when we are driving the RV.  I know what the consequences are and what the answer is but I'm just not willing to do it.


----------

